# Insulin + HGH after workout (when can I eat??)



## gaspmuscle (Feb 28, 2013)

I have read alot on the forum about combining HGH + Insulin after a workout, since it has a synergic effect in increasing IGF release, which is the main idé why I even use HGH, since it make igf in the liver....

At first I just pinned 3iu HGH 15 minutes after I pinned ghrp 2 + mod-grf

Then I pinned another 3iu HGH in the middle of the day 15 minutes after ghrp 2 + mod-grf

But now I talkt with a friend and he told me to inject ghrp 2 + mod-grf + hgh + insulin at the same time after a workout for a release of IGF.

*The question is, if I follow this **schedule**, when should I eat after the insulin+hgh+peptides injections? Normally, i just pin 10-20iu slin after a workout and drink a hydro shake and eat some gummy bears with it. *

*
Should I wait 20-30m after the injections so I don't counter interfere with the IGF relase? *

PS. I just got a hold of real pharma grade HGH through a fake prescription, so I really want to use this HGH at full effect.

Thanks for all input!

regards


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

what IGF release? IGF is not released it is converted via the use of GH and peptides, it is not released.......

as for your question you wait 20min after the shot so that you do not blunt the GH pulse from the peptides.


----------



## gaspmuscle (Feb 28, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> what IGF release? IGF is not released it is converted via the use of GH and peptides, it is not released.......
> 
> as for your question you wait 20min after the shot so that you do not blunt the GH pulse from the peptides.


hey, happy it was you that answerd

yeah i meant that hgh makes igf in the liver, formulated it bad. and dont want to interfer in that process with food

but pscarb, i have read you used to do this also and had great results, did you combine all three? peptides + gh + slin after workout?

correct me if im wrong but dosent the insulin interfere with the hgh and peptides? isent that the reason you wait to eat, for raised insulin levels?

thanks for the help!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

I have never used insulin together with peptides at same time, GH and slin yes but not peptides.

You don't interfere with the conversion of GH to IGF by eating it has no relevance with this process


----------



## gaspmuscle (Feb 28, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> I have never used insulin together with peptides at same time, GH and slin yes but not peptides.
> 
> You don't interfere with the conversion of GH to IGF by eating it has no relevance with this process


you think it would be an efective synergic effect with the peptides, gh and slin pwo and wait 20m with the food?

or should i just stick to the slin and gh?

thanks again for clearing my confussion


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

The issue I have with all of this is so many believe you just jan it and hey presto it works .....the body does not work like, but think of it this way one of the reason you cannot eat for 20min after peptides is insulin release, so why would you inject insulin with peptides????

This is not the case with synthetic GH as it is all ready GH it does not rely on a natty pulse


----------



## gaspmuscle (Feb 28, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> The issue I have with all of this is so many believe you just jan it and hey presto it works .....the body does not work like, but think of it this way one of the reason you cannot eat for 20min after peptides is insulin release, so why would you inject insulin with peptides????
> 
> This is not the case with synthetic GH as it is all ready GH it does not rely on a natty pulse


thats true, i think il keep the peptides to morning, afternoon and pre bed, less hassle.

just slin and hgh allows me to also eat my post workout foods straight after injects, right? since i dont need to wait for the pluse?

regards


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Yes that's correct


----------



## gaspmuscle (Feb 28, 2013)

Thanks pscarb your a real asset !


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> The issue I have with all of this is so many believe you just jan it and hey presto it works .....the body does not work like, but think of it this way one of the reason you cannot eat for 20min after peptides is insulin release, so why would you inject insulin with peptides????
> 
> This is not the case with synthetic GH as it is all ready GH it does not rely on a natty pulse


Im going to be running peptides and about 5iu insulin post work outs in January. You say you havent used slin and peps together but for arguments sake how would you time the two? If I am jabbing peps say morning, post workout and before bed, when would you slot the insulin in? Obviously I am wanting to run it post workout so would you jab the peps... wait 20 mins then jab the slin?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

funkdocta said:


> Im going to be running peptides and about 5iu insulin post work outs in January. You say you havent used slin and peps together but for arguments sake how would you time the two? If I am jabbing peps say morning, post workout and before bed, when would you slot the insulin in? Obviously I am wanting to run it post workout so would you jab the peps... wait 20 mins then jab the slin?


i have never run them together as in the same injection time, yes you could jab the insulin 20min after the peptides as the gh pulse will have occurred by then....


----------



## Sebbek (Apr 25, 2013)

Make sure you gonna eat very very clean couple hours after slin

Why you wanna mess with such a strong compound

add test to it and you will be amazed with the result


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Sebbek said:


> Make sure you gonna eat very very clean couple hours after slin
> 
> *Why you wanna mess with such a strong compound*
> 
> add test to it and you will be amazed with the result


why not? if used correctly it is not dangerous, adding test to what Insulin? there is no correlation between the two, both compounds give good results but they do not rely on each other to get amazing results.


----------



## Sebbek (Apr 25, 2013)

Hgh + test


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Sebbek said:


> Hgh + test


HGH + Test for what?? first Insulin and Test not GH and test?? maybe you can go into some actual detail to give some relevance to your suggestions


----------



## Gotista (Sep 25, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> i have never run them together as in the same injection time, yes you could jab the insulin 20min after the peptides as the gh pulse will have occurred by then....


having said this, can slin and hgh be jabbed same injection time same pin even? postworkout


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Gotista said:


> having said this, can slin and hgh be jabbed same injection time same pin even? postworkout


Yes it can and although it shouldn't it works very well


----------



## Gotista (Sep 25, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> Yes it can and although it shouldn't it works very well


Could you elaborate please why it shouldn't contrary to it working well?


----------

